# anyone know what c/b digi 2-3 wks means in terms of Hcg level?



## anna76

hi

i think im at 14dpo today and i got 2-3 weeks on a clearblue digital test. does anyone know how this translates into levels of hcg. Im in the uk and they dont do any checks at all unless you are bleeding or in . just wondered if i may be able to work out some idea of where im at. thanks


----------



## holden_babez

didnt want to read and run but i have no idea in regards to this question.

I would think if your only 14dpo you would be getting 1-2 weeks on the digi.
but if its reading 2-3 your either further along then u thought of carrying multiples maybe??

Hope this helps :)

H &H 9 months


----------



## couttsloz

Hey I think its 250-500 or 200-500 not sure which x


----------



## Care76

I am not sure if it is the same there, but I read it is 200-2000 = 2-3 weeks and 3+ is over 2000. So you have a nice strong beta! Congrats!


----------



## Emerald87

Hey guys. According to the CB doctor's guide the levels are:

1-2: Over 25 but less than 200
2-3: Over 200 but less than 20,000
3+: Over 20,000
Keep in mind that is URINE and it varies with how concentrated it is. See this if you want clarification (page 17):

https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/Clearblue_Pregnancy_Test_with_Conception_Indicator_brochure.pdf

Hope this helps!


----------



## Miss Broody

Its wierd huh. I got 2-3 weeks at what i thought was 12dpo which completely cnfused me!! So now i dont know if i ovulated early or whether it was super strong early - odd! x


----------



## anna76

thanks girls that is really helpful. I really dont think i can possibly have ovulated sooner than exactly 2 weeks ago yesterday so im hoping that means my hormones are at a good level. wish they checked your hcg in this country routinely. i really really dont want anything to go wrong and need to have the checks done but it would be so reasuring. i miscarried at 5 weeks before and i ve only just realised my FRER was not as dark as it should have been. my line now is virtually the same darkness as the control line at 3 wks+ 6 but i was nearly at week 5 before and my line was still a fair bit lighter than the control. 

The first couple of weeks of pregnancy are so terrifying arent they?!


----------



## ticking.clock

I got 3+ when I should have got 2-3, my hcg levels were over 4000 at 4 weeks (16dpo) and they suspected twins as hcg was high but I am only having 1, just good strong levels

Congrats xx


----------



## Care76

So the UK one and the Canadian one must be different. Ours is 3+ weeks at 2,000 Iu/ml (at least I read that here from a girl who called and asked them). I had my beta and it was 1021 and two days later it went up to 3+ and there is no way it went to 20,000. And most women that are 5 weeks pregnant do not have a hcg level of 20,000. I wonder if it is a mistake?


----------



## Alandsa

Thanks for this thread- I was wondering the same thing. I got my 2-3 at 13dpo and will be testing at 20dpo to see if it goes up to 3+


----------



## Katteh

Its 2000miu for 3+, the rest are as people have said above; 200miu+ for 2-3 weeks and 25miu+ for 1-2 weeks.


----------



## emeraldbaby

I got clearblue 2-3 wks result, and that same day my blood hcg result was 118


----------

